# Meeting w/ Breeder and dogs today!!!



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

I have narrowed my search and selected the breeder I want to go with. I chose Julie with Alta Tollhaus out of Michigan. I love everything about her dogs and breeding standards. 

Today, I get to meet some of the puppies and Kayla, their mom! They are coming up from Florida today heading to Michigan, and Carole is kind enough to stop in my area for the night so I can come out and visit with the dogs!! :happyboogie:

This alone speaks volumes about Alta Tollhaus. I am confident I've made the right decision to go with them. Now the search is on for the right puppy!


----------



## C-Dubs (Jun 26, 2010)

Best of luck to you, Congrats!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

it's so hard to only get 1 lol. we let our puppy pick us so to speak


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

And you will find him. How exciting. Congratulations.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new puppy!! Good luck picking one though lol!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to go. I love Alta Tollhaus dogs and will likely buy my next GSD from Julie. 

Keep in mind most breeders don't let you pick your own pup, they pick the one right for you after a lot of temperment testing, but don't get discouraged, it's for the best!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think you'll regret it one little bit!! Julie is a wonderful breeder.
I look forward to pics. Are you getting a pup from Kaylas litter?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

VERY exciting~ congrats!

I have also heard wonderful things about the breeder.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats!! I LOVE my Alta-Tollhaus dog, Xbox is the sire of my dog Gavin as well. Kayla is a beautiful girl and that litter of Caroles are beautiful!! I think you will be delighted with your puppy.


----------

